# Cooking Shark Question...



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

I always am the cook when we have cookouts. We are having one tomorrow at work and I have to cook snapper, king and shark. None were my choice but they are from the freezer of a guy at work.... If it were up to me we'd have grouper, trigger and mullet!



Anyway, I will be frying all of the fish but my question is how do I know when the shark is done. I've never cooked it so I'm not sure if it's a "floats when done" fish or if it's something I should take out just before it floats or should I let it cook a little longer after it floats.



Anyone ever fried shark and have a suggestion?



Thanks!


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks! I did some searching on the forum and found out some good ideas. I just didn't know when to tell if it's done so I will play around a little. From what I'm seeing, it's a dry meat so I'll be careful not to overcook.


----------



## TCGrimsley (Apr 10, 2009)

Shark is excellent on the grill. Blackening is the best! I know this doesn't answer for frying, but just for anyone who wants to know the best way IMO.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

> *TCGrimsley (7/2/2009)*Shark is excellent on the grill. Blackening is the best! I know this doesn't answer for frying, but just for anyone who wants to know the best way IMO.


I'm with having it blackened. Try making a Tropical Mango Salsa and putting about 2oz on top of each piece, its great!


----------

